# does having IBS make it harder to get pregant?



## Princess Purr (Aug 4, 2003)

From June 2002 to June 2003 I was trying to get pregant with no luck. I have given up and decided to just let it happens when it happens. Does ibs normally make it harder to get pregant?


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi PrincessPurr, I don't really know anything about what you're asking but i just had to respond to you.I looked at your cat pictures and they are so adorable. I too rescued a cat.He was a stray that was living in my garage and was very skittish around humans, but my dad and i started to feed him hotdogs and he slowly started to trust us. He lived outside for a year but one day we found him very very sick (possibly was poisoned by someone in our neighborhood) so he became an indoor cat. We neutered him and he's just like one of the family now. My parents act like he's their baby.He loves to play with strings and his small mice toys. He also likes to play tag and hide and seek. It's so cute. We named him Kitty. Not very original i know, but when he lived outside we'd call him by going here kitty, kitty, kitty. and the name kitty just stuck. I call him Kit for short.I think that it's great that you take care of all of those abandoned cats. I wish that we could get another cat, but Kitty doesn't get along with other cats very well. My brother bought over his kitten (which he rescued from an truck driver that found him hiding in his truck) and kitty didn't like my brother's kitten named Morgan (for the alcohol Morgan Stanley).Kitty is still terrified of strangers. He gets scared by the doorbell. He runs away and hides under the bed. But he usually warms up to strangers after awhile. We also think that he was hit alot as a kitten. You can tell though that he still remembers his abandoned years. He likes to sleep on newspapers and in boxes.Hope that you find the answer to your question. Sorry i didn't know but pregnancy is at least 5 years down the road for me.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

IBS can ruin the mood making it harder to get pregnant if there are less opportunities







If you haven't already, please ask your gynocologist about this. It's possible there is a simple problem that could be easily fixed.Another possibility is endometriosis. It can cause GI symptoms, and it's possible that you have it instead of or in addition to IBS. (My gyn has seen many women who were told they had IBS, found out and treated their endo, and then their "IBS" symptoms went away!) If you do have endo, treatment could make it easier for you to conceive.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think it decreases your chances of getting pregnant.. I got pregnant the first try with both of mine (I'm almost 16 weeks with #2 right now). I didn't have it when I got pregnant with #1 but developed it shortly thereafter so I think pregnancy does have an effect on IBS and your whole digestive system in general. Good luck to you and do talk to your doctor, that is an excellent idea!!


----------



## Casey L. (Aug 4, 2003)

I have had a terrible time trying to get and stay pregnant, but I don't blame my IBS. I also have bad endometriosis, fibroids, immune problems and hormone issues and those are reasons for my fertility problems. As you can see, there are lots of reasons for not getting pregnant, some of them are easily corrected, some aren't. If you really want to have a baby, I would consult your gyn. Unfortunately, my endometriosis went undiagnosed for a long time. Good luck to you.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have never tried to get pregnant, so can't answer from experience....however, I read in the newspaper on Sunday that Kelsey Grammer (Frasier) and his wife chose artifical insemenation due to her IBS.


----------



## Angelique Sohn (Dec 13, 2002)

Depending on your age I would possibly seek the help of a doctor. Several reasons could be at play here. Since you didn't indicate if you are using any fertility monitors or temping-you may just be "trying" at the wrong time in your cycle.Personally I am on the TTC track. I have lost 2 babies and praying 3rd time is a charm. You should talk to your tummy doctor and ob/gyn. Since I am ttc some IBS meds are not good to take-making my problems even worse. However i have a good friend with IBS who spent her 2nd pg at home due to severe IBS. Once baby was born healthy she went back on her meds. Good luck- let me know if you would like any more info.


----------



## shakey (Aug 8, 2003)

hi i am new. trying to get pregnant but over the age of 35 so realistic.however my question is what is my problem. in the two days before my menstruation especially the day before i get severe constipation, bloating which is constant no matter what time of the month and cramps.my mood swing are also severe. but the physical symptoms especialy in the past have sent me to hospital, the pain is so severe i get shakes and sweats and it comes completely unexpected. it doesn't happen every month but when it does its really scary.


----------



## Kunterbunt1234 (Jun 21, 2002)

Actually, Kelsey and Camille Grammer had their baby through a surrogate mother. On a talk show (I think it was Jay Leno) Kelsey said that doctors had advised Camille not to become pregnant due to her IBS (I'm not sure what her exact GI problems are). Both Kelsey and Camille Grammer are spokespeople for IBS. There's more on this at http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,9032,00.html I guess severe pain would have a significant impact on a pregnancy. Certainly a very restricted diet and weight loss caused by IBS would pose a risk to both mother and baby. Shakey, have you discussed your symptoms and your plans to have a baby with your doctor?


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

I am 4 1/2 months pregnant and became pregnant after just one month of trying. I have had IBS-D for 6 years, and upon becoming pregnant, I have had NO IBS symptoms. I can now eat whatever I want, and no sickness







My OB said that 1/3 of people with IBS feel better while preg, 1/3 feel worse, and 1/3 stay the same. He also said that IBS had no influence on getting preg. Hope this helps.Suzin


----------

